# 2 Verschiedene Verzeichnisse über Domain und Server IP



## SlashIt (30. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit der Apache konfiguration. Ich hab eine Domain die auf ein bestimmtest Verzeichnis zeigen soll und zusätzlich will ich das die Server IP auf ein anderes Verzeichnis zeigt.

Momentan habe ich diese Einstellung, aber sowohl die Domain als auch die IP leiten auf das Verzeichnis von der Domain.


```
NameVirtualHost *
<VirtualHost *>
	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
	DocumentRoot /var/www/
</VirtualHost>
NameVirtualHost domain.de
<VirtualHost domain.de>
	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
        ServerName domain.de
	DocumentRoot /var/www/webpage/
	<Directory />
		Options FollowSymLinks
		AllowOverride All
	</Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## olqs (30. Juni 2011)

Ich würds mal so testen:


```
<Directory />
	Options FollowSymLinks
	AllowOverride All
</Directory>

NameVirtualHost *

<VirtualHost *>
        ServerName IP.AD.RES.SE
	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
	DocumentRoot /var/www/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *>
	ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
        ServerName domain.de
	DocumentRoot /var/www/webpage/
</VirtualHost>
```

Gruss
Alex


----------



## SlashIt (30. Juni 2011)

So hab ich es schon probiert, sowohl die IP als auch die Domain leiten dabei auf /var/www/


----------



## Mainclain (2. Juli 2011)

Schonmal versucht das umzustellen?
Also das "schwächere" zuerst?


----------

